# Fischereischein Hessen



## naht (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Ich möchte gern in Hessen den Fischereischein für Erwachsene machen. Ist hier der Lehrgang Pflicht? Ich würde lieber aus Kostengründen zuhause lernen...
Ist ein Lehrgang in Rheinland-Pfalz pflicht? Wenn nein, könnte ich meinen Schein auch dort machen?
Kann ich problemlos mit einem hessischen Schein in Rheinland-Pfalz angeln?
Fragen über Fragen.... |kopfkrat

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fischereischein Hessen*

Hi #h
Du musst Den Schein dor machen, wo Du den ersten Wohnsitz gemeldet hat!
In Hessen ist der lehrgang Pflicht!

Guck mal unter http://www.vhsf.de

da findest Termine und Ansprechpartner, sowie die gültigen Gesetze!!


----------

